# Walther, watches, and Bond....



## broehldmd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all!!

I am new to the forum and a fellow gun enthusiast. I also collect watches and I just thought I would share a couple of pics of mine to say hello!!



















Brad


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Very Nice. Welcome.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp. Enjoy.:smt033


----------

